# I just had to Share...



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

I just HAD to share these pictures of my baby gliders.. not even two weeks out of pouch. 

Oh my word they are so adorable. 

They are male and female hehe...

Enjoy


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Eeeeeeeek they're amazing


----------



## CalE (Apr 24, 2010)

Sooo cute:flrt:


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

NOW thay are well cute:flrt: well done : victory:


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

arrrr there soooooo cute i want one  lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

courseithurts said:


> arrrr there soooooo cute i want one  lol


 
no you want 2  : victory::welcome:


----------



## CMonkey (Nov 20, 2010)

That is sssooooo adorable!! please keep the pics coming!!


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Hehe thankyou for all of the lovely comments ! !:flrt:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

those are just adorable! :lol2:
whats ur address? i wanna go and steal em all


----------



## WildAutumn (Dec 21, 2010)

They're so cute, its almost unreal how cute they are!


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

They are adorable :2thumb:


----------



## WildAutumn (Dec 21, 2010)

:flrt:They're so cute, its almost unreal how cute they are!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

* melts into a pudde of goo *

They are too cute looking ! 

:flrt:


----------



## Lady J (Nov 4, 2010)

Is it some sort of skunk??


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

awwww i really want a coupl but my OH wont let me


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice pics..

Beautifull wee babies..


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

definately cute lil bubs :flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Lovely little ones. They could melt even the frostiest heart! :flrt:


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

I was looking at these photos while I was in college and suddenly all the people in my class sitting around me went "awwwww!" all at once and clambered over to have a better look.  haha.

Very very cute wee guys.


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

So much cute compressed into such a little package

:flrt:


----------



## scarlettdecourcier (Mar 27, 2010)

They're the cutest! I'd love one at some point! :flrt:


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I think suggies are growing on me, the only prospect that i wouldnt like about them is that apparently they wee everywhere lol


----------

